# Tomcat installieren?



## fragensteller (20. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich bin ein ziemlicher Anfänger in Sachen Servlets und probier gerade, mal eines zum Laufen zu bringen.

Nachdem ich mir Tomcat 5.5.23 (http://tomcat.apache.org/download-55.cgi#5.5.23) schon runtergeladen habe, weiß ich nicht, wie ich das installieren soll.

-> Deshalb zwei Fragen: 1. Ist die Version von Tomcat, die ich mir runtergeladen habe, die richtige (bei obigem Link unter Binary Distributions - Embedded)?
2. Eben die Frage der Installation - Einfach in den eclipse-Ordner reinkopieren oder irgendwie anders?

Danke schon im Voraus


----------



## madboy (20. Mai 2007)

Hi,

1.)
http://ftp.hosting-studio.de/pub/linux/apache/tomcat/tomcat-5/v5.5.23/README.html sagt:



> Tomcat 5.5 requires JRE 5.0 by default. Read the RELEASE-NOTES and the RUNNING.txt file in the distribution for more details.
> 
> Packaging Details (or "What Should I Download?")
> apache-tomcat-[version].zip or .tar.gz: base distro, all non-embedded users download this.
> ...



Ich denke mal, du willst
apache-tomcat-[version].zip or .tar.gz oder apache-tomcat-[version].exe je nach Betriebssystem. 

2.) .exe: selbsterklärend ;-)
.zip oder .tar.gz: entpacken und im Verzeichnis nachschauen, da wird sich sehr wahrscheinlich eine README oder INSTALL befinden. Die lesen.

Gruß,
madboy


----------



## fragensteller (20. Mai 2007)

Danke, ich probiers mal aus.


----------



## fragensteller (20. Mai 2007)

Okay, ich hab jetzt auf dieser Seite http://tomcat.apache.org/download-55.cgi#5.5.23 die Tomcat-Version unter Core runtergeladen. 
Nur bin ich zu blind, eine install.exe oder so was in der Art zu finden. Weiß vielleicht jemand, in welchem Ordner die sein könnte?


----------



## madboy (20. Mai 2007)

Hi,


zip (pgp, md5) <-- da ist die .zip
tar.gz (pgp, md5)  <-- da die .tar.gz 
Windows Service Installer (pgp, md5) <-- und da die .exe

In welchem Ordner die ist (nach dem Runterladen natürlich) musst selber wissen :wink:

Die .exe setzt natürlich Windows voraus.

Gruß,
madboy


----------



## DP (21. Mai 2007)

*verschoben*


----------



## Gast (28. Mai 2007)

versuch es doch mal mit EasyTomcat. http://www.easytomcat.de


----------

